# What pollen are my girls hauling right now in Zone 4b Northern MI?



## AR1 (Feb 5, 2017)

In my area, after several frosts, the bees are working the so-called 'wild arugula':








Arugula/Wild Rocket


Wild perennial arugula has a slightly stronger, more complex flavor and is slower growing than other arugula. Its peppery flavor adds a zing to salads but it is also delicious on pizza or as a pesto. Harvest as baby greens or grow to full size. A good container variety, and the flowers are...



www.botanicalinterests.com





It blooms until very late in the fall and produces yellow pollen. Last year it was warm quite late here, and we were harvesting fresh greens into mid December.


----------



## ShelleyStuart (Jan 4, 2010)

Do you have any wild asters? Those are still producing here in upstate NY.


----------

